# DSquared2 en México



## Hypathya (Oct 11, 2009)

¡DSquared2 ya llegó a los Pro Stores en la ciudad de México! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 En el transcurso de la semana debe llegar a los mostradores de PH y Liverpool.

Espero que esto les sea de utilidad a todas las interesadas en esta colección.


----------

